# Smokin success



## singinggardener (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi smokers,

 I have succeeded. 3 pieces of rainbow trout, two meths burners on moderate heat, little bit of wood dust and an average temp of 150 degrees equals a very nice smoked rainbow trout. 

Pics below,
Thanks all and happy smokin
Martin













image.jpg



__ singinggardener
__ Mar 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ singinggardener
__ Mar 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ singinggardener
__ Mar 16, 2015


















image.jpg



__ singinggardener
__ Mar 16, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello.  GREAT JOB!  Glad you got it sorted.  You are hooked now!  Do you have room on the drive for that big custom built reverse flow trailer mounted smoker that's about to come into your life??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi danny
Unfortunately not. Got a tip on how to smoke a whole chicken in a small smoker though by making a tent on it with foil so may have to try that one


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi.  I can see that working.  Unless it is for presentation purposes I usually spatchcock my chickens.  I just find it easier to get more even cooking that way.  I probably don't need to tell you but just be sure to to get the chicken up to 60c IT in under 4 hours.  Be sure to post pics of the chicken.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 16, 2015)

Well done Martin, I knew you would find how to use it pointed in the right direction


----------



## mike w (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice qview!


----------



## singinggardener (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi all,

 I have a second success smoking mackerel which I then made pate with.
Pics below

Happy smokin













image.jpg



__ singinggardener
__ Mar 17, 2015


















image.jpg



__ singinggardener
__ Mar 17, 2015


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice looking makies there Martin. They were few and far between off the boat last year.


----------



## wade (Mar 18, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> I probably don't need to tell you but just be sure to to get the chicken up to 60c IT in under 4 hours.  Be sure to post pics of the chicken.  Keep Smokin!


And up to a minimum of 74 C before you eat it. I usually take my chicken up to 80 C.


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 18, 2015)

Good looking plate of food!!!

Hope this has encouraged you to continue.

Smokin Monkey


----------

